# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Lekuregjemboret

## SeliBaruti

LEKUREGJEMBORET

Lekuregjemboret jane kryesisht kafshe detare, me simetri rrezore. Jetojne te ngulitura ne fund te deteve pse levizin pak. Ushqimi I tyre eshte i shumellojshem: ata mund te jene mishngrenes, barngrenes, si dhe mund te ushqehen duke flitruar plankton.

Karakteristika te pergjithshme

Te gjithe lekuregjemboret kane simetri rrezore dhe skelet te brendshem. Ky skelet eshte i perbere nga pllaka gelqerore me madhesi te ndryshme, qe lidhen midis tyre duke i dhene keshtu forme trupit te kafshes. Ne afersi te kesaj mbulese gjendet lekura me nje numer te madh gjembash ose gjilperash, prandaj ata quhen lekuregjembore. Keta gjemba qe ndodhen ne lekure, i mbrojne ata nga grabitqaret. Ne trupin e tyre nuk dallohet koka. Ne ndryshim nga kafshet e tjera, lekuregjemboret kane sistem tretes  te pajisur me goje dhe me vrimen e jashteqitjes, qe dallohet qarte.
Lekuregjemboret levizin dhe ushqehen ne saje te nje sistemi jo te zakonshem. Ata nga ana e poshtme perbehen nga shume zgjatime kembesh, ne trajte tubi, te cilat perfundojne me formacione thithese si kupa. Keto quhen kembeza ambulakrale.  Ne tipin e lekuregjemboreve bejne pjese : yjet e detit , zambaket e detit , iriqet e detit , kastravecet e detit etj. Meqenese lekuregjemboret bejne jete te ngulur, organet e shqisave, sistemi nerovor , aparati i qarkullimit te gjakut etj, jane ne nje fare mase te reduktuara.
Frymemarrja behet ne pergjithesi me lekure, por jane te pranishem dhe velezat e vogla.

Shumimi dhe riperteritja

Lekuregjemboret i leshojne vezet e tyre dhe spermatozoidet ne uje, atje ato bashkohen dhe pllenohen. Pas disa oreve ose diteve, dalin larva te vogla, qe ndryshojne shume nga prinderit. Ato kane simetri dyanesore, qe notojne per nje kohe te caktuar , me pas bien ne fund te detit dhe shnderrohen ne individe te rritur.
Kur yllit te detit i shkeputet nje krah , ai shpejt e riperterin ate. Pervec kesaj, nga njeri krah ose pjese e tij mund te formohet nje yll deti krejtesisht i ri. Ju e dini se ky lloj shumimi quhet joseksual (aftesi e larte riperteritese).

Vlerat ushqyese

Qe ne kohet e lashta, njerezit perdornin si ushqim lloje te caktuar te iriqeve dhe te kastraveceve te detit. Nga iriqet shfrytezohen organet seksuale te pjekura, qe zakonisht kane ngjyre portokalli. Kastravecet pergatiten per ushqim ne menyra te ndryshme , ne vende te ndryshme te botes. 

BURIMI ( http://euralb.altervista.org/lekuregjemboret/ )

----------


## Darius

Te lutem perpara se te postosh shiko forumin dhe meso se si postohet dhe ku. Edhe dje kishe hapur nje teme mbi sfungjeret dhe celenteratet qe e leviza tek nenforumi i shkences. Portali i forumit shqiptar nuk eshte per lajme te tilla.

Temen po e leviz serisht tek nenforumi perkates.

----------

SeliBaruti (07-05-2014)

----------


## SeliBaruti

Kam kerkuar shume nje vend qe ta postoja dhe nuk po e gjeja , prandaj e vendosa ketu. 
Ky eshte nje mesim per here tjeter.

----------

